# Drywall Window Returns



## buck (Apr 29, 2019)

I am doing trimless windows for a remodel project and I have heard folks in the trade discuss doing the final coat with a mix of drywall mud and mortar. I am assuming this makes surface harder and less prone to damage. Does anyone have any recs regarding this and if so a recommended mix ratio?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Don't know about mortars and joint compound mix for that specific application but I've seen tile guy mix it with joint compound when they needed to cover a seam the tile didn't end up covering. Since they didn't have more water resistant mud they mixed their own stuff into it to make it more water resistant. If it works or not I've got no idea.


My dad way back told me about this crazy contractor who always mixed random **** into his mud. He kept mixing aroma therapy scents into his mud so his jobs always smelled fantastic. Made the customers happy or some **** so they were more agreeable hahah...


Anyway he did it for 3 years before one of his customers was allergic to scents and he finished the job up quick and stopped before he got sued hahah.....


----------



## bethoust (Nov 10, 2021)

Interestingly, I heard about a special putty for windows, but I heard about the clay method for the first time.


----------



## XemenJemenes (11 mo ago)

My dad once changed the windows in our country house, and to protect the house from drafts, he applied a mixture of clay with a unique window mortar (in a ratio of 1 to 1) on top of the drywall layer. The smell was just terrible. And I'm not entirely sure about the validity of this method. When we changed the windows in the apartment, we ordered special windows that don't release heat and do not allow moisture to pass through. I found out that there are such types of windows when I accidentally stumbled upon this article https://www.joinerysolutionssw.co.uk/. Maybe you should order such windows like us than suffer from clay?


----------

